
Taps go dry as Bolivia declares water emergency for drought - Mz
http://www.bigstory.ap.org/article/cf976c1e333543a59acc848b466cb3a3/taps-go-dry-bolivia-declares-water-emergency-drought
======
jimmywanger
Man, south america can't catch a break.

Drought is horrible, both for drinking and washing purposes, as well as
hydroelectric issues.

Venezuela's government desperately went to a 3 day workweek to try to minimize
power usage [http://www.hydroworld.com/articles/2016/04/low-water-
levels-...](http://www.hydroworld.com/articles/2016/04/low-water-levels-at-
guri-reservoir-in-venezuela-lead-to-power-cuts.html)

It's not all because of the drought, of course. Government policies had a hand
in the electrical shortage. But lack of water ruins everything.

